# The Angels of Hope



## AngelofHope (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is the progress of my new Slaanesh Army, The Angels of Hope. Check the Homebrw Fluff forum for their history & fluff 

Daemon Princess Amitiel, The Angel of Hope (models used: St. Celestine, Warhammer Fantasy Slaanesh Lord):








The original St. Celestine model holds a pigeon in her left hand. I clipped the pigeon's head and tail to make it more look like an organ, which will be dripping blood (made with Green Stuff).

Chaos Sorcerer Harahel (Models used: Dark Angels Veteran, Lucious the Eternal, Warhammer Fantasy Pegasus)

















Angels of Hope Noise Marines (Models used: Dark Angels Veterans, Chaos Space Marines, Noise Marines):


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

I'll have to go look at your fluff, but very nice conversons you got going on there.

Did you clip the pegasus wings down?

The noise marines look really cool too.

Get working! :victory:


----------



## AngelofHope (Mar 14, 2009)

The pegasus wings were separate from the rest of the horse, so I just took them


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

These look really nice actually, the wings look very good on them. Looking forward to future updates! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Im also looking forward to see this progressing! I'm a big fan of wongs on models, and I hope to see more from you as soon as possible :victory:


----------



## AngelofHope (Mar 14, 2009)

Project finished! Not only finished, also won the Greek GT 2009 with it 

The "My Daemon Princes Collection" thread shows my Daemon Princes, here are the rest of the models:

My Rhinos, lined up:









My Noise Marines:









The Celestine model ended up as a Chaos Sorcerer model:









WIP Chaos Lord:









One of my Obliterator squads, remnants of my previous Iron Warriors army:


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

could you possiblely show us some of the models in a lighter shade, everything seems quite difficult to see, apart from your saint celestine daemon prince awesome model thing


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Awesome army. The sorceror model is excellent, great conversion. Also, the demon prince back pack vents look cool as the heads of the oblits. I also think the noise marines rock! The DA robes look cool on CSMs.

Well done in the GT, too. +rep.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool stuff, i've been toying with the idea of a 2nd army for a while now...and a fluffy all-slaanesh army was one of my ideas, though it's been quite hard to find any to look at for inspiration. Thanks for plugging that gap.

Your theme and models are really, very well done, the only thing i could possibly recommend is to post more pictures :wink: +rep


----------

